# Surrey Car Meet



## m3csl (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

We are arranging a monthly meet in Surrey on the last Sunday of the month.

Just a post to see if anyone is local and would like to attend, our first meet is Sunday 27th August at: www.botleyhill-farmhouse.co.uk

Like our FB page for more info: www.facebook.com/surreycarmeet

Would be nice to meet some of your guys on the 27th!

Thanks


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

What time are you meeting? I live in Surrey and taking mine to Goodwood next Thursday 17 Aug if anyone fancies it. Apparently there will be a 917 and GT40's on track.


----------

